# gumbo



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

cool weather got me wanting a gumbo. seafood style. medium roux, shrimp, crab and oyster. as usual, it over ran the pot, so i had to put it in 2 pots. bacon grease roux to about medium brown, onions(white and green), bell pepper, celery and parsley. fill it up with stock from the shrimp peels, a dark beer and some garlic and cayenne.file on the side and a pot of rice and some hot sauce. stick a fork in me, i'm done.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sounds like you made it right. Some good stuff. Do Cajuns drink sweet tea?

qu'avez-vous pour le pot

Laissez les bon temps roulez


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a big pot myself this week. We make a lot but it doesn't last long. With the best of intentions we freeze it up in bags for later, but later becomes sooner.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks awful disgusting to me, if I send you my address just bag up the rest and send it to me! I'll make sure it gets disposed of properly!!!


----------



## Trevfishin (Mar 19, 2017)

Ok, so that's pretty generic...but what's the actually recipe? Or is that what makes it so good is that you make it up as you go?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Two good resources....
http://www.realcajuncooking.com/
http://www.gumbopages.com/food/


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> Sounds like you made it right. Some good stuff. Do Cajuns drink sweet tea?
> 
> qu'avez-vous pour le pot
> 
> Laissez les bon temps roulez


drank sweet tea all my life. now just lemon.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Trevfishin said:


> Ok, so that's pretty generic...but what's the actually recipe? Or is that what makes it so good is that you make it up as you go?


pretty much generic. Emeral or Justin Wilson recipe. never the same twice.


----------



## Trevfishin (Mar 19, 2017)

Downtime2 and Smoothmove thanks for the responses. After rereading my original question it seemed a little snotty. For greater clarification, dad grew up in Pascagoula and we've been trying to master gumbo like his mom's for years. Not easy when my mom is from up North...thanks for the links


----------

